# Dvarw Tank



## Lushen (14/6/21)

Hi All

I had an oopsie this weekend, knocked my mod over and broke the Steam Tuners top cap on my Dvarw.

Does anyone know if I can find the top cap for the Dvarw DL FL locally please? My last resort is ordering directly from KHW Mods, but import duties is going to be more than the top cap itself.

Thank in advance


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (14/6/21)

Does the first DL version tanks work on the DL FL version?
If yes then check out https://voodoovapour.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Drikusw (14/6/21)

Steam Tuners Dvarw DL 4ml Top Fill Replacement Ultem Tank - VooDoo Vapour

Steam Tuners Dvarw DL RTA Top Fill kit - VooDoo Vapour

Steam Tuners Dvarw DL nano RTA 3,5ml ultem cap - VooDoo Vapour


----------



## Lushen (14/6/21)

Thanks @Nick_Naidoo and @Drikusw 

The DL tanks don’t work with the DL FL.
I guess it’s going to have to be crazy shipping costs as a last resort ‍


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (15/6/21)

Check with BVC maybe he can make u an Acrylic one locally. 
https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

